# Glitter Decals Masking Film



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

Has anyone used this Masking Film for Glitter Decals?...

15 x 10 yards Sticky Glitter Masking Material, Clear Masking Material for Sticky Glitter. ,sticky glitter decal, Sticky Glitter Decal Material, rhinestone decal material, sticky Glitter decal material,rhinestones glitter materail, Sticky Glitter is a


I just wonder if it works?... I've tried lots of transfer films and none want to stick to the rough texture of the glitter material especially when stones are applied to the glitter as well...

I just wondered if anyone has any first hand experience with it?....

Kevin


----------



## flykidz (Apr 15, 2012)

No, but I too ran into the same issue


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

I bet they would send you a sample if you ask them. I wouldn't want to invest in 10 yards of anything unless I knew it would work.


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

Now that's smart thinking! Never thought to ask... LOL

I will call tomorrow...

Thank you,

Kevin


----------



## VanityVonStar (Jun 1, 2013)

Any luck? I'm searching as well.


----------



## flykidz (Apr 15, 2012)

My shirt connection sells it

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## ltipton (Jan 25, 2009)

What is the mask film actually used for?


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

The mask film is used to keep the design still or together such as separate letters when heat pressing.


----------



## My Shirt Connect (Jan 24, 2010)

ltipton said:


> What is the mask film actually used for?


Here is a picture of it and how it works when transfering Sticky Glitter to where you want it placed..


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

It isn't required to make designs, but it makes it a lot easier in applying the designs to keep them from moving while you are trying to apply them.


----------

